# Aluminum Mag ID help



## Balloontyre (Apr 26, 2022)

Does anyone recognize these? Bendix 76 coaster mag set no markings on inside or outside of rims that I can see. The hub shell casing has sort of a beer keg shape
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 22, 2022)

Any ideas folks?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 22, 2022)

Been searching for 37 minutes man, I am trying. I think I have or had one myself.
So far here is where I am on BMX Society, around 10 years ago one popped up with the same tire and the same question. No answer then either but that doesn't mean anything.
Photo below


This photo was posted as unknown.





Checking one more possibility now.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 22, 2022)

Got something. These were on early Wards Open Road BMX bikes, I found a photo to low resolution to blow up from 1978.
I used that to search Wards Open Road BMX and found these.










I still don't have a brand but I can check other places if that is needed.
Let me know, I have been building, riding and restoring bikes, mostly Stingray and 1970s BMX since 1974 when I was in High School.
I like challenges and having rhe correct answer even when it hurts.
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 22, 2022)

Huffy made these and other bikes for Montgomery Ward in the 1970s/1980s. I do not see these mags on any matching Huffy bikes I found on BMX Museum. 
I am a member there as well as on RatRodBikes. Same name everywhere bicycle related, I have no reason to do differently.
I do see that they only used these wheels for a couple years, they may have been a spinoff of the Dan Gurney Eagle mags
The Wards catalog page says they are exclusive, so nobody else probably used them.
I am willing to help on any bikes you do not already know about if you want to save my info.
Hope this helps.
Rob


----------

